# To Run Or Not To Run?



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Should I stop my hummer when not wearing it to save battery and wear/tear or is it best to leave it running. Does it wear more by changing the date etc? Apologies if this has been asked before but I'm new to hummers.

Mike


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

tixntox said:


> Should I stop my hummer when not wearing it to save battery and wear/tear or is it best to leave it running. Does it wear more by changing the date etc? Apologies if this has been asked before but I'm new to hummers.
> 
> Mike


Good question Mike I think I should point out that Mike has a Megasonic that he bought from me and I was never sure if it should be left running or not, I found if you left it Idle for say a month you would have to pull the winder in and out a couple of times to start it, is this because the oil goes thick in the micromotor when it,s cold over to you Silverhawk.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have a search within the forum for this, as I know it's been answerd before, but if my memory is correct I don't think it makes a blind bit of difference if you pull the crown out on the battery life - yes there's less wear on the gearing etc but not the battery


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Have a search within the forum for this, as I know it's been answerd before, but if my memory is correct I don't think it makes a blind bit of difference if you pull the crown out on the battery life - yes there's less wear on the gearing etc but not the battery


I think that applies to the early Bulova Accutrons as they had no hacking feature so if you pulled the crown out it stops the hands but the watch still hums, the Megasonic does have a hacking feature so it probably would save battery life on these.


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

dombox40 said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Have a search within the forum for this, as I know it's been answerd before, but if my memory is correct I don't think it makes a blind bit of difference if you pull the crown out on the battery life - yes there's less wear on the gearing etc but not the battery
> ...










Hello and sorry to butt in but can you tell me, "What is a HACKING feature ?" I have read this lots of times on here but am ignorant as to what it is.

Thanks and again sorry to butt in.

EDD


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hacking just means that when you pull out the crown the second hand stops.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Hacking just means that when you pull out the crown the second hand stops.


Well to be completely accurate the whole watch stops.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Hacking just means that when you pull out the crown the second hand stops.
> ...


Alright smartass :tongue2:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Hacking just means that when you pull out the crown the second hand stops.
> ...


Define "watch".









In electronic watches, do you mean the circuit is dead as well? i.e. battery disconnected.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Sury the circuit remains actve it's just the gearing can't drive the hands?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


That Prof. Smartass if you don`t mind...










:rofl:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

gaz64 said:


> Sury the circuit remains actve it's just the gearing can't drive the hands?


No so on most electronic watches. Most, but not all, disconnect the battery with the crown out.

Bulova really couldn't make up their minds on how "hacking" should be implemented on their later 218 Accutrons:




2182: Hacking via a post that lifts the pawl off the index wheel. Battery remains connected.

2182F: Introduction of electrical contacts that means the ground plate of the component coil is isolated from earth once the crown is pulled out. Adjustable collect that touch tuning fork when crown is pulled out. Battery is disconnected when the crown is out.

2182G: A more complex electrical contact system that is now an integral part of the component coil; to support this, a new hole has been made in the main movement plate and the stem has 3 setting positions: normal (in), first which hacks the mechanism but does not disconnect the battery and second which disconnects the battery. Due to these changes, many parts from the 2182G calibre are no longer interchangeable with the 2182 or 2182F calibres.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

As Paul says above, but note that most if not all modern leccy and quartz watches have such a low battery consumption in use, that you can almost say that the battery (cell) shelf life is the same as the cell life in use, whilst I suppose you *could* measure the difference, it wouldn't make much odds on running costs









Older watches tend to have a higher power consumption, but unless you're talking LED digi watches where the display is power hungry, thena gain, it's probably not really going to make too much difference. :yes:


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > Sury the circuit remains actve it's just the gearing can't drive the hands?
> ...


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

The question still has not been awnsered is it better to leave them running or not?. I seem to remember that Paul removes his batteries from his early Bulova,s and his Landeron electrics as they have no hacking feature, when they are not in use.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The biggest reason to remove cells from watches when not in use is simply to avoid forgetting about them alltogether - and when you go back top the watch, the cell - it's sprouted whiskers and corroded the internals of the watch - for that reason alone maybe collectors who don't use their watches on a regular basis should consider removal of the cell, especially on any valuable vintage (and maybe hard to repair) piece. :yes:

Will leaving one running wear the train/parts? Yes of course, but enough to worry about? Maybe, but unless you are systematic enough to catalogue/spreadsheet your watches and when you last replaced a cell etc etec and last had it serviced and so on, I'd tag a wee label on with the date of cell replacement and just enjoy wearing it every now and then. I have a small stock of cells and replace them when necessary on mine. Otherwise they run and tell me the time! :yes:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Well! As usual I've been into the worm tin again! Thanks for all the responses. Much appreciated. I think that I'm leaning towards leaving my hummers running.

Thanks again

Mike


----------

